# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Khadir ciamis, salam kenal

## Khadir

Hi, Om Semua,

Ini saya, Khadir dari Ciamis Koi Center.
Salam kenal semuanya,

Salam,
Khadir

----------


## LDJ

Salam kenal di udara oom Khadir...

Cheers, Leo

----------


## Gold

salam kenal pak

----------


## LDJ

> salam kenal pak


salam jumpa kembali om Gold, lama tak sua

----------

